# trusted sources for Research Chemicals



## kokaza (Oct 30, 2011)

hi im looking for a trusted source to buy Tamoxifen Citrate 
tnx


----------



## TwisT (Oct 30, 2011)

extreme peptide


----------



## pebble (Oct 30, 2011)

Has anyone used BigDog chemicals?  He was here for a little but dissappeared.  Website is still up and running.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 30, 2011)

You do know that some of the research places are "hiding" right?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 30, 2011)

GenX


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 30, 2011)

GenX still around? Last time I heard about them, some peeps around here were interested in their "licensing"


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 30, 2011)

djlance said:


> GenX still around? Last time I heard about them, some peeps around here were interested in their "licensing"



Haven't ordered from them in a while, but as far as I know, they're still g2g


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 30, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Haven't ordered from them in a while, but as far as I know, they're still g2g



Good deal...


----------



## kokaza (Oct 31, 2011)

TwisT said:


> extreme peptide



i was going to order from there till i saw the 50$ shipping



Noheawaiian said:


> GenX


too expensive

any other trusted sources and fast shipping ? 
tnx


----------



## muscleM (Oct 31, 2011)

i like pyropeptides


----------



## kokaza (Oct 31, 2011)

muscleM said:


> i like pyropeptides



propeptides doesnt have tamox


----------



## muscleM (Oct 31, 2011)

kokaza said:


> i was going to order from there till i saw the 50$ shipping
> 
> 
> too expensive
> ...


I have had success with PyroPeptides


----------



## muscleM (Oct 31, 2011)

kokaza said:


> propeptides doesnt have tamox


they do, i just got some from them


----------



## muscleM (Oct 31, 2011)

muscleM said:


> they do, i just got some from them


its PYROpeptides not PROpeptides


----------



## kokaza (Oct 31, 2011)

muscleM said:


> its PYROpeptides not PROpeptides



my bad  , found it but to expensive


----------



## muscleM (Oct 31, 2011)

kokaza said:


> my bad  , found it but to expensive


my buddy got a discount becuase he never ordered from them before, not usre how he did it though.  

You could always ask???????


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Link in my sig bro


----------



## kokaza (Oct 31, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> Link in my sig bro


they seems k but again 50 $ shipping


----------



## kokaza (Oct 31, 2011)

what about the sponsores and there tablets tamox ?


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Oct 31, 2011)

kokaza said:


> i was going to order from there till i saw the 50$ shipping
> 
> 
> too expensive
> ...



lol weve never had 50$ shipping bro...we do have a 45$ shipping but you would need to order 500$ worth of product to get that


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 31, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> lol weve never had 50$ shipping bro...we do have a 45$ shipping but you would need to order 500$ worth of product to get that



^^This for both extreme and PP .. shipping is like 10 bucks where are you seeing $50???


----------



## kokaza (Oct 31, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> lol weve never had 50$ shipping bro...we do have a 45$ shipping but you would need to order 500$ worth of product to get that



oops.. confused with other company 
i think ill order from u


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Oct 31, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> ^^This for both extreme and PP .. shipping is like 10 bucks where are you seeing $50???



Right!


----------



## kokaza (Oct 31, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> ^^This for both extreme and PP .. shipping is like 10 bucks where are you seeing $50???


international shipping cost more


----------



## kokaza (Oct 31, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> Right!



wrong ep - 30 $ pp - 50 $


----------



## hill450 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hit up powerful peptides, their clen is def legit as hell. 10 dollar shipping and gets to your door in good time I've found. Not to mention great bottling that looks cool lol


----------



## kokaza (Oct 31, 2011)

hill450 said:


> Hit up powerful peptides, their clen is def legit as hell. 10 dollar shipping and gets to your door in good time I've found. Not to mention great bottling that looks cool lol



32 $ ship seems that ill not find less than that ..
did u ordered there tamox ?


----------



## TwisT (Oct 31, 2011)

thread has turned into a spam fest, closing. check the sponsor sections


----------

